# Pre Orders For Reosmods Now Open (Pre Orders closed)



## Oupa (24/8/14)

As mentioned by @Rob Fisher we are now accepting pre orders for Reosmods. We will give it a few days before placing our next stock order which will mainly by LP Reo Minis and LP Reo Grands.

I know some have already mentioned what they want to order in other threads but for the sake of having everyone's order in the same place, please reply to this thread with your order. Using numbering for each Reo ordered and be sure to add your forum name as well as which Reomizer and button cover you want.

So I will start with @Rob Fisher 's order. Please copy and paste list before adding your order with each post:

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (24/8/14)

Please note once we close this pre order stage orders are final and can not be cancelled or changed.


----------



## Oupa (24/8/14)

Pricing will be anounced soon... but be assured it will be just as well priced as the first batch. The LP Reo Grand and Mini should only be about R100 more and the LP Reomizers are the same price as the standard Reomizers. The LP/SL version Grand and Mini should be around R300 more.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DoC (25/8/14)

Reo grand lp copper vein with brass rm2 and brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles x4. Thank you oupa. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/8/14)

Are you getting in a variety of colors with this batch @Oupa ?


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

Maybe a few colours as with the first batch. Better to pre order to make sure you get the colour you want.


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Pricing will be anounced soon... but be assured it will be just as well priced as the first batch. The LP Reo Grand and Mini should only be about R100 more and the LP Reomizers are the same price as the standard Reomizers. The LP/SL version Grand and Mini should be around R300 more.


 
Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/8/14)

Thank you @Oupa. When will the closing date be for this pr-order?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thank you @Oupa. When will the closing date be for this pr-order?


 
If he doesn't close it by Wednesday and place the order he will be hurt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

Want to place the order this week still, so lets go with closing pre orders on Wednesday noon then as politely requested by our esteemed fines master


----------



## DoC (25/8/14)

Can I add 2 extra 3ml bottles as well. Sorry 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Want to place the order this week still, so lets go with closing pre orders on Wednesday noon then as politely requested by our esteemed fines master


 
Good man Benji! That way you won't need to utilise your medical aid! Plus the delivery will coincide with another order of Menthol Ice! Maybe it would just be easier if I ordered it by the litre!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2.


----------



## DoC (25/8/14)

Why thank you oupa 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## TylerD (25/8/14)

Can I order a metallic red SL mini door?


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/14)

i would really like to place an order but need an idea on pricing so i can see if it fits my budget


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

See my post further up. Add roughly R100 for LP Reos and R300 for LP/SL. Pricing for the first batch can be seen on www.vapourmountain.co.za

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/8/14)

Will you be ordering doors as well or should I put down a pre order for a door?


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Will you be ordering doors as well or should I put down a pre order for a door?


 
Yes he will and yes you should.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

I want to include some doors in the order yes, but to ensure you get the colour/size/style you want it would be better to pre order.


----------



## MurderDoll (25/8/14)

I want a SL mini door in black

Can't see it on his website. Can you get this?


----------



## Silver (25/8/14)

There are two black finishes
Black wrinkle and black anodised
Not sure if they are available in SL. Cant see why not though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

Both should be available. I will post here once order is placed if any product is out of stock at Reosmods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

You can order ANY door combination you want. Wayne the REO painter is off till Friday but when @Oupa places the order on Wednesday they will be ready from the factory in time for Wayne to paint the doors! Don't worry what is on the web site... order what you want and Rob makes it for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/8/14)

Sweet. 1 black wrinkle SL mini door please.


----------



## kevkev (25/8/14)

Damn, I want to get a Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

Could I please ask when placing an order, please copy list and add your name and order to your post. Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoC (25/8/14)

kevkev said:


> Damn, I want to get a Mini


Just doooooooo it lol 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## MurderDoll (25/8/14)

Oupa said:


> Could I please ask when placing an order, please copy list and add your name and order to your post. Thanks!


 

Sorry about that.


Thanks for adding me.


----------



## Marzuq (25/8/14)

Oupa said:


> See my post further up. Add roughly R100 for LP Reos and R300 for LP/SL. Pricing for the first batch can be seen on www.vapourmountain.co.za


thanks @Oupa. looking at getting a reo only seeing i have a spare rm2. prob is im not sure which one to get now.will have to decide before wednesday


----------



## kevkev (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morne (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Grand Door Circles Metallic red


----------



## andro (25/8/14)

1. @@Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @@DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @@TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @@Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @@MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @@kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @@Morne - Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro 
10 bottle for the reo mini 
10 1mm o ring
10 1.5 mm o ring


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9.


----------



## yuganp (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled, (no reomizer)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

@yuganp the SL grand door... tumbled aluminum or brass?


----------



## yuganp (25/8/14)

Oupa said:


> @yuganp the SL grand door... tumbled aluminum or brass?


aluminum please


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")


----------



## Oupa (25/8/14)

@Metal Liz these are already available on our site: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/reosmods/3ml-reo-mini-bottle/


----------



## Metal Liz (25/8/14)

really when did they come in?  last time when i came to fetch you said you only had the 6ml ones...  I shall go have a lookie see


----------



## Metal Liz (25/8/14)

found it hahaha, damn now i want juices too hahahaha well will just have to order some less bottles

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (25/8/14)

Tempted to grab a new SL door for katy!


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Tempted to grab a new SL door for katy!


 
Do eeet! She wants one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo Grand silver vein, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.


----------



## vaalboy (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP reo grand hammer tone silver, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles


----------



## devdev (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP reo grand hammer tone silver, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring

Oupa are you going to have any 18500s in stock by the time this purchase arrives?


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

Have some stock already. Just updated 18500 and 18650 eFests on website. Will continue to source.


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

Thanks for all the orders so far guys. Spread the word... just more than 24 hours left for pre orders and then we will close the thread and pull the trigger

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## capetocuba (26/8/14)

@Oupa please check my "correction" and still might change colour in next 24 hours!


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. 
11. @capetocuba - LP reo grand silver vein, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring


----------



## Metal Liz (26/8/14)

Oupa said:


> 1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
> 2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
> 3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
> 4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
> ...


 
Oupa, you can remove my bottles pre-order, i'll sommer sort it out directly from your website


----------



## capetocuba (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo Grand silver vein, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring


----------



## devdev (26/8/14)

Red or purple efests?


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

Purple eFests... see here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/batteries/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/8/14)

@devdev that is the


capetocuba said:


> 1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
> 2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
> 3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
> 4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
> ...





Oupa said:


> Purple eFests... see here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/batteries/


 


@devdev that is the exact color option i want for my second mini

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

Less than 5 hours left my peeps! Order being placed tonight (if @Oupa wants to keep his medical aid in tact)!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo Grand silver vein, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring
14. @zadiac - LP Reo Grand - Silver Vein + 2 x 6ml bottles + 1 Silver button.


----------



## kevkev (26/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo Grand silver vein, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles.
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring
14. @zadiac - LP Reo Grand - Silver Vein + 2 x 6ml bottles + 1 Silver button.
15 @kevkev - Metallic Blue Grand Door


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

Less than 3 hours left!


----------



## kevkev (26/8/14)

Do it. Do it.


----------



## devdev (26/8/14)

Hope I have ordered the right colour doors and Reo mini....


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Less than 3 hours left!


 
I just realised it's Tuesday today! So there is a little more time!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/8/14)

devdev said:


> Hope I have ordered the right colour doors and Reo mini....


 
At the rate we are buyin doors we have have a swop meet sometime Goose!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (26/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> At the rate we are buyin doors we have have a swop meet sometime Goose!


Hell yeah! Awesome idea!

I will have at least one spare black door shortly, and then another as yet unknown spare colour.

Also need to convince @paulph201 to give me his metallic blue door in exchange for a black or a silver tumbled. WIN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (26/8/14)

devdev said:


> Hell yeah! Awesome idea!
> 
> I will have at least one spare black door shortly, and then another as yet unknown spare colour.
> 
> Also need to convince @paulph201 to give me his metallic blue door in exchange for a black or a silver tumbled. WIN!


 
I second that good idea


----------



## Paulie (26/8/14)

pffft since i have been so lucky this week ill be happy to do the swop @devdev 

p.s but im going to bring all my juice to steep in your lazer cleaning machine thingy!! (free of charge ie no electricity bill lol)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (26/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> pffft since i have been so lucky this week ill be happy to do the swop @devdev
> 
> p.s but im going to bring all my juice to steep in your lazer cleaning machine thingy!! (free of charge ie no electricity bill lol)


 
For real!?! No electricity charge, but there is a juice handling fee (10-20% per bottle steeped)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (26/8/14)

devdev said:


> For real!?! No electricity charge, but there is a juice handling fee (10-20% per bottle steeped)


 
blo**dy agent


----------



## Morne (26/8/14)

devdev said:


> Hell yeah! Awesome idea!
> 
> I will have at least one spare black door shortly, and then another as yet unknown spare colour.
> 
> Also need to convince @paulph201 to give me his metallic blue door in exchange for a black or a silver tumbled. WIN!


Yeah good idea... I will then poach @paulph201 metallic purple mini door


----------



## Oupa (26/8/14)

Having a lot of doors and driptips for your REO's is like playing Barbie ... or pimping your ride!

Just saying!

One can NEVER have enough doors!!!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## capetocuba (26/8/14)

Ok final edit for me 

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo grand white, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles. 2x1mm O-ring, 2 x 1.5mm O-ring
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring
14. @zadiac - LP Reo Grand - Silver Vein + 2 x 6ml bottles + 1 Silver button.
15 @kevkev - Metallic Blue Grand Door


----------



## Paulie (27/8/14)

at this rate im going to be left with no doors and the ultimate venting light reos in sa hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo grand white, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles. 2x1mm O-ring, 2 x 1.5mm O-ring
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring
14. @zadiac - LP Reo Grand - Silver Vein + 2 x 6ml bottles + 1 Silver button.
15. @kevkev - Metallic Blue Grand Door
16. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand Metallic Blue, 2 x Reomizer 2.0 low profile, 2 x Black Delrin Button Covers


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/14)

This pre order must just hurry up and close already

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (27/8/14)

Way to go @Imthiaz Khan!


----------



## Andre (27/8/14)

And I see at least one new Reonaut on the list. Congrats @zadiac - looking forward to welcome you to Reoville. Presume you are sorted for and atomizer?


----------



## Heckers (27/8/14)

Does this end at 12 this morning?
I am having a real hard time deciding if i want a LP/SL mini.
3ml is enough for me. Might even last me a whole day. 
The smaller form factor is very appealing.


----------



## Oupa (27/8/14)

Yip at 12!


----------



## kevkev (27/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Does this end at 12 this morning?
> I am having a real hard time deciding if i want a LP/SL mini.
> 3ml is enough for me. Might even last me a whole day.
> The smaller form factor is very appealing.


 
Do it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

Heckers said:


> Does this end at 12 this morning?
> I am having a real hard time deciding if i want a LP/SL mini.
> 3ml is enough for me. Might even last me a whole day.
> The smaller form factor is very appealing.


 
If 3ml is enough for you then the Mini SL/LP is awesome! You don't vape a lot then? Just remember that a REO uses slightly more juice than a conventional tank because the flavour and clouds are enhanced!


----------



## Heckers (27/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> If 3ml is enough for you then the Mini SL/LP is awesome! You don't vape a lot then? Just remember that a REO uses slightly more juice than a conventional tank because the flavour and clouds are enhanced!


 
I hardly ever finished my 2ml Nautilus mini in a day.
battery would be the only concern. But i can carry a backup i guess.
@Rob Fisher do you prefer the form factor of the mini?


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

@Oupa, will they do a metallic red mini door too with the circles? those look kick ass and will look AMA-zinnnnngggg on Amy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> @Oupa, will they do a metallic red mini door too with the circles? those look kick ass and will look AMA-zinnnnngggg on Amy


 
Lizzie Rob will do whatever you ask for... he is the man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Heckers (27/8/14)

@Oupa put me down for :
LP/SL Black Anodized Mini with orange SL door (not extra)
LP Reomizer 2

I guess i can try the mini and then sell which Reo i like the least. I am not a collector 
Thanks for the order.


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

Heckers said:


> I hardly ever finished my 2ml Nautilus mini in a day.
> battery would be the only concern. But i can carry a backup i guess.
> @Rob Fisher do you prefer the form factor of the mini?



Hi @Heckers. I love the Mini, to me it feels more comfortable in my hand and is better for portability. That said, i dont have very large hands. 

I fill the juice up to about 2.6 ml (you need to leave some space for the tube in he bottle) The batt lasts me for all this juice but this juice wont get me through the day, I vape about 4 to 5 ml a day. You can quite easily carry a spare pre-filled 3ml juice bottle and battery. 

It really is a tough call for me between the grand and the mini. Id say the Grand is the better overall workhorse whereas the mini is better for portability. I'd still say though that first time Reo buyers should go for the Grand. Double the juice and double the battery capacity for he same price, with not much size difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

Oops sorry, forgot you already had a Grand. @Heckers 
Lol. 
Lets see what you say about the mini


----------



## Heckers (27/8/14)

@Silver i also have fairly small hands.
The grand is not big at all but would still always prefer for the smallest device possible.
My grand is not a SL version and I would prefer something lighter.
Who knows maybe the perfect combo is a SL grand....I can see this end up costing me an arm and a leg experimenting with all the variations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (27/8/14)

You know what they say about guys with small hands.............small gloves.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

I agree with you on that a smaller device is generally better
I feel the same
That why I like the mini so much

But I find I have to refill it quite often.
Perhaps a mini with a square shaped bottle that takes 6ml is the answer
But then one def needs 2 batteries to get through it. 
Then again, replacing a battery is much easier when you're out an about than fiddling with juice


----------



## Oupa (27/8/14)

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo grand white, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles. 2x1mm O-ring, 2 x 1.5mm O-ring
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring
14. @zadiac - LP Reo Grand - Silver Vein + 2 x 6ml bottles + 1 Silver button.
15. @kevkev - Metallic Blue Grand Door
16. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand Metallic Blue, 2 x Reomizer 2.0 low profile, 2 x Black Delrin Button Covers
17. @Heckers - LP/SL Black Anodized Mini with orange SL door (not extra), LP Reomizer 2


----------



## Oupa (27/8/14)

@Metal Liz you decided about the door?


----------



## Heckers (27/8/14)

TylerD said:


> You know what they say about guys with small hands..............


 
It makes your Reo look bigger?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

T Minus 5 minutes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (27/8/14)

I can already see a little tear running down my wallet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

nah i'm cool, thanks @Oupa, i'll wait for the next one, i'm a bit poor this month hahahahaa


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/14)

Yo @Oupa... listen to the lady now...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Oupa (27/8/14)

Thank you all for your orders and supporting us! Some necessary admin and consolidation of orders and stock this evening and then the trigger gets pulled.

Could I ask that everyone in the meantime please send us an email on info@vapourmountain.co.za with your contact number, delivery address and obviously your real name (also include forum name please). Please make the subject of your email "REOSMODS Pre Order". This way we can expedite orders very quickly when stock arrives.

Final list:

1. @Rob Fisher - REO Grand LP/SL White, Silver Button, (no Reomizer)
2. @DoC - REO Grand LP Copper Vein with LP Brass RM2 and Brass button. Extra o rings. Extra bottles 6ml x4, 3ml x 2
3. @TylerD - Metallic Red SL Mini door
4. @Rob Fisher - Grand Tumbled SL Door, Grand Hammertone Silver SL Door.
5. @MurderDoll - Black Wrinkle SL Mini door
6. @kevkev - REO Mini LP Anodize Black, Black Button, Extra Kawasaki Green Mini Door. Extra Bottles 3 x 3ml (No Reomizer)
7. @Morne - Reo Grand Door Circles Metallic red
8. @andro - 10 x 3ml bottles, 10 x 1mm o-ring, 10 x 1.5 mm o-ring
9. @yuganp - LP/SL mini 2.1 Tumbled aluminum, Silver button, 4 x 3ml bottles, 1 SL Grand door tumbled aluminum, (no reomizer)
10. @Metal Liz - 15 x 3ml bottles (with "closed caps")
11. @capetocuba - LP/SL Reo grand white, Aluminium button cover. (No Reomizer) + extra 3 x 6ml bottles. 2x1mm O-ring, 2 x 1.5mm O-ring
12. @vaalboy - LP reo grand tumbled Aluminium, Aluminium button cover, reomizer 5.0 gold Low pro mods only 3 x6ml bottles
13. @devdev - LP Reo Mini - Metallic Blue with SL door in white. No Reomiser. One metallic Red SL door for Grand. One metallic Green SL door for grand. 3 Silver buttons. 10 mini bottles. 10x1mm O-ring, 10 x 1.5mm Oring
14. @zadiac - LP Reo Grand - Silver Vein + 2 x 6ml bottles + 1 Silver button.
15. @kevkev - Metallic Blue Grand Door
16. @Imthiaz Khan - 2 x LP/SL Reo Grand Metallic Blue, 2 x Reomizer 2.0 low profile, 2 x Black Delrin Button Covers
17. @Heckers - LP/SL Black Anodized Mini with orange SL door (not extra), LP Reomizer 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (27/8/14)

Thank you @Andre 
Email sent, thank you @Oupa!


----------



## zadiac (31/8/14)

Thanks @Oupa 
Email sent


----------



## Oupa (3/9/14)

Thanks for all your emails guys. Those that have not sent their email as per earlier post, please be sure to send it asap.

I have noticed a few anxious and excited people  I will update this thread as soon as i know what the ETA is. Please keep in mind this order was huge... Almost 30 Reos (various colour combinations), reomizers, doors and lots of spares and accessories. So Robert from Reosmods needed some time to prepare everything on the order and get it ready for shipment.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Heckers (4/9/14)

Thanks @Oupa .
Cant wait for the goodies.


----------



## MurderDoll (4/9/14)

Sorry for the delay in Replying. Do you need me to send an email again @Oupa? As all my details are still the same.


----------



## Oupa (4/9/14)

Yes please, if you haven't sent the email yet with your Reosmods pre order and real name. Impossible to remember who each person is by looking at the forum nicknames. Also some people have more than one delivery address, so we need to confirm that as well.

We have over 500 customers on our system so it becomes really difficult with large volumes and pre orders and nicknames etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (4/9/14)

Am I too late for a white LP mini?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (4/9/14)

Reonat said:


> Am I too late for a white LP mini?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


If you can still order, go purple  or white with purple door!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (4/9/14)

Unfortunately too late for pre ordering a specific colour @Reonat . You can have a look at all the Reos I am getting in, maybe there will be something you like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (4/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Unfortunately too late for pre ordering a specific colour @Reonat . You can have a look at all the Reos I am getting in, maybe there will be something you like


100s... Keep me posted if you can on ETA 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (4/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Unfortunately too late for pre ordering a specific colour @Reonat . You can have a look at all the Reos I am getting in, maybe there will be something you like


 

Im going to add your site to my ban list cause its very bad for my pocket lol oooh time for another 1? yes\no\yes\no ahhhh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Heckers (4/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> Im going to add your site to my ban list cause its very bad for my pocket lol oooh time for another 1? yes\no\yes\no ahhhh


 
Two no's make a yes?


----------



## Metal Liz (4/9/14)

and 2 yes's remains to be YES hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Heckers (4/9/14)

Make sure to take the proper safety precautions when visiting Vapour Mountain Reo section.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (4/9/14)

LOL! Everyone has contracted the Rob Fisher virus 

I even have a little something something coming for myself with this order. Can you say Lacewood:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

Oupa said:


> LOL! Everyone has contracted the Rob Fisher virus
> 
> I even have a little something something coming for myself with this order. Can you say Lacewood:
> 
> View attachment 10959


 
She is a beauty! Can't wait to see her being used for the first time!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (4/9/14)

Oupa said:


> LOL! Everyone has contracted the Rob Fisher virus
> 
> I even have a little something something coming for myself with this order. Can you say Lacewood:
> 
> View attachment 10959


 
fantastic!! The fire button and weight is what makes this number 1 in my book!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (4/9/14)

im soo happy i got my order slipped in just in time 

can not wait - kom oupa - gooi turbos!


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> im soo happy i got my order slipped in just in time
> 
> can not wait - kom oupa - gooi turbos!


 
Yes @Oupa throw those Turbos!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (4/9/14)

Ek gooi mense, ek gooi!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nooby (5/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Ek gooi mense, ek gooi!


 
You do know that you are the MVM(Most Valuable Member) at the moment? Disappear for a day or 2 and you will be hunted  This is the power of the Reo... No pressure

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (6/9/14)

shew 30 reos !!! 

thats what like 60k minimum ???


----------



## Oupa (6/9/14)

Lol! Thats only the mods... also some reomizers, doors, spares and accessories!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (6/9/14)

Ok, so for now it looks like pricing should be as follows:

LP Reo (Mini & Grand) - R2050
LP Reo (Mini & Grand) with SL Door - R2150
LP/SL Reo (Mini & Grand) - R2250

Doors - R290
SL Doors - R390

This is if customs stick to the same tax rate. The Reomizers, spares and accessories should stay the same as currently on www.vapourmountain.co.za

We will send out invoices as soon as we have stock in hand. Hopefully this will be by the end of next week, but obviously we have no control over USPS, SAPO and customs.

Will keep updating this thread...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/9/14)

Whoooooooooooooooo! Send invoice as soon as it's ready @Oupa! And then ship in order of payment!


----------



## Paulie (6/9/14)

i would love to see what this reo mail looks like lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/9/14)

paulph201 said:


> i would love to see what this reo mail looks like lol



@Oupa needs to paste a pic when it comes in jst so we can have the wow moment 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver (6/9/14)

@Oupa, I definitely agree with the above requests for a photo of the giant Reo package!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (7/9/14)

I will do just that... post a pic of epic Reo vape mail!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/9/14)

Oupa said:


> I will do just that... post a pic of epic Reo vape mail!



Epic indeed 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (8/9/14)

Is it here yet? 




How about now? 




And now?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## devdev (11/9/14)

Any news on this @Oupa?


----------



## Oupa (11/9/14)

Last tracking update just states: On route to destination. Expecting it to land tomorrow. Not sure if the strike will affect the shipment once it landed in SA...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (12/9/14)

This strike affects flippen everything. One can just hope.....sigh


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

Lol think the boys are due for another update @Oupa

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (12/9/14)

Aai mense, I really feel your pain. Was just staring at this:






I really wanted to be the bearer of good news before the weekend but its not to be. I guess it will be early in the week then. Soon you will have your preciousessss!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Oupa (13/9/14)

Oh my greatness! Look what sneaked into the RS of A while I was not looking late last night!




In JHB, but at least some good news going into the weekend! Now SAPO must just do their thing and get it down to the Mother City!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (13/9/14)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/9/14)

Great news @Oupa  Thank you for the update!


----------



## Silver (13/9/14)

Super @Oupa -

Despite me not having pre-ordered anything on this batch, it is still so exciting!

Get your cameras ready!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (13/9/14)

VM and @Oupa big thumbs up!! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (14/9/14)

This is surely going to win package of the year!

@Oupa please make sure to take a pic of it before opening- specially for @Silver

We know how much he loves those pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/14)

Thanks @Riaz

I just know that it took quite a bit of work to get that group Reo shot at the JHB vape meet. And that was 25 Reos. The rarity of that is quite special. I mean how oftev do 25 Reos come together at one place?

Now @Oupa 's shipment is 30 Reos or even more. So that is a real sight. Not as much of a rarity i suppose as all the Reos coming together from all over the city, but a rare sight worthy of capturing nonetheless

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

Damn, I can't wait anymore! I can basically boil an egg in my @$$ .... that's how amped I am.....lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Heckers (15/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Damn, I can't wait anymore! I can basically boil an egg in my @$$ .... that's how amped I am.....lol


 
I hope you wont eat it afterwards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ConradS (15/9/14)

Hi, Are there any extra's mods coming in on this order? Sounds interesting this Reo idea, though I may look for a used one.


----------



## Marzuq (15/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Hi, Are there any extra's mods coming in on this order? Sounds interesting this Reo idea, though I may look for a used one.


that would be like looking for hens teeth mate. no-one likes to part with their reo lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Hi, Are there any extra's mods coming in on this order? Sounds interesting this Reo idea, though I may look for a used one.


 
There were two extra SL/LP's ordered but they have been sold already as far as I know. Sent a mate to VM and he bought both SL/LP's. But there will be a couple of others available I'm sure... @Oupa?


----------



## zadiac (15/9/14)

Afaik there are sill available on the website http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/page/3/

Looks like there is one left, although, it's not a low profile.


----------



## ConradS (15/9/14)

zadiac said:


> Afaik there are sill available on the website http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/accessories/reosmods/page/3/
> 
> Looks like there is one left, although, it's not a low profile.


Thanks. Did see it, but dont know if I smaak the color.


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Thanks. Did see it, but dont know if I smaak the color.


 
Order whatever colour you want from @Oupa and he'll get it for you.


----------



## Oupa (15/9/14)

Have a few LP's still coming yes... the LP/SL's are all spoken for. Will certainly be able to sort you out @ConradS  And if you don't like any of them... the next order will follow soon!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ConradS (16/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Have a few LP's still coming yes... the LP/SL's are all spoken for. Will certainly be able to sort you out @ConradS  And if you don't like any of them... the next order will follow soon!


Thanks @Oupa! Sent you a PM with my details!


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

@Oupa any updates ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reonat (16/9/14)

Oupa please also keep me posted on a mini LP  preferarably white SL.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (16/9/14)

Strike is definitely affecting the shipment... nothing else we can do but wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (16/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Strike is definitely affecting the shipment... nothing else we can do but wait


 
Thanks for the update @Oupa , darn Post Office.


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

thanks @Oupa for the update.
pity about the strike. have to wait it out guys


----------



## PeterHarris (16/9/14)

i live in joburg and i have a car and a mask and a baseball bat.....just saying

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i live in joburg and i have a car and a mask and a baseball bat.....just saying


thats the spirit @PeterHarris. collect the goods and drive it down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/14)

Next time ship the orders to me @Oupa! Durban isn't on strike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (16/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Next time ship the orders to me @Oupa! Durban isn't on strike.


i might take you up on that offer lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Oupa (17/9/14)

Ladies and gentleman, we have touch down in Cape Town! Should have them in hand tomorrow if all goes according to plan... expect some emails and invoices soon

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (17/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Ladies and gentleman, we have touch down in Cape Town! Should have them in hand tomorrow if all goes according to plan... expect some emails and invoices soon


 
dont forget the epic vape mail pic please lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/14)




----------



## Oupa (17/9/14)

Your wish is my command!


----------



## ConradS (17/9/14)

Exciting!


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/9/14)

Great news @Oupa


----------



## johan (17/9/14)

I don't have one on order but just as exited as a kid before a birthday party  Can't wait to see some brand spanking new Reo pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Ladies and gentleman, we have touch down in Cape Town! Should have them in hand tomorrow if all goes according to plan... expect some emails and invoices soon


 
thats just perfect @Oupa 
cant wait to see that epic pic...


----------



## Heckers (18/9/14)

Awesome! Really excited to see how the mini looks in the colour combination i ordered.
Hopefully it is not a disaster.


----------



## capetocuba (18/9/14)

@Oupa ... you do realise I am waiting very very patiently!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kevkev (18/9/14)

Looks like we will only be getting our preciousess next week...


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

kevkev said:


> Looks like we will only be getting our preciousess next week...



That's still far in vape time 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (18/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> That's still far in vape time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yeah it does seem far, but the price is much better than if it was sourced from any other local vendor, and the second win is that @Oupa is genuinely a nice guy, who I am always happy to give my business to. Honesty and integrity are worth the wait in my view

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

devdev said:


> Yeah it does seem far, but the price is much better than if it was sourced from any other local vendor, and the second win is that @Oupa is genuinely a nice guy, who I am always happy to give my business to. Honesty and integrity are worth the wait in my view


True that. @Oupa always accommodating me. Genuine guy for certain 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (18/9/14)

Let the unpacking and stock checking begin...




More pics to follow later. Once everything is checked we will start sending invoices tonight.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## capetocuba (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Let the unpacking and stock checking begin...
> 
> View attachment 11614
> 
> ...


Ok you have my attention @Oupa !!!!


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Let the unpacking and stock checking begin...
> 
> View attachment 11614
> 
> ...


 
hahahaha thats a mazzive load of Reos 

just truly awesome!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

@Oupa I think we going to be short on Reo badges

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Let the unpacking and stock checking begin...
> 
> View attachment 11614
> 
> ...


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Let the unpacking and stock checking begin...
> 
> View attachment 11614
> 
> ...



@Oupa what a teaser pic lol. Now u got everyone biting their nails waiting in anticipation for the group shot 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Oupa what a teaser pic lol. Now u got everyone biting their nails waiting in anticipation for the group shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
I agree and my nappy rash is coming on strong!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

johan said:


> I agree and my nappy rash is coming on strong!



I can actually picture everyone sitting infront of their screens hitting refresh every minute just in case a pic is posted 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (18/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> View attachment 11615


 
Who did you hi-jacked and rob?


----------



## capetocuba (18/9/14)

johan said:


> Who did you hi-jacked and rob?


I only asked aunty Google images

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (18/9/14)

EPIC REO vape mail!








This is all I am posting... each Reonaut have the right to post pics of their precious when it arrives

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Paulie (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> EPIC REO vape mail!
> 
> View attachment 11628
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the pic! thats just epic Awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/14)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> EPIC REO vape mail!
> 
> View attachment 11628
> 
> ...


Bliksem!! Reomail here we come 


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (18/9/14)

Oupa said:


> EPIC REO vape mail!
> 
> View attachment 11628
> 
> ...


Holy cr@p that is epic. You be da man.


----------



## kevkev (18/9/14)

Holy moly. That is epic. Cannot wait to hold my precious. Thank you so much @Oupa you da boss.


----------



## johan (18/9/14)

Wow and the song ....._ little boxes on a hillside_ ... rings through my ears

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/9/14)

WoW! Epic indeed! Awesome pics @Oupa


----------



## Riddle (18/9/14)

That is indeed a lovely bunch of devices.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (18/9/14)

johan said:


> Wow and the song ....._ little boxes on a hillside_ ... rings through my ears


 

Klein doose op n koppie?

Seeing this order, I actually would love to buy Reo number four, but I don't want to break the _30 days per Reo_ rule

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (18/9/14)

devdev said:


> Klein doose op n koppie?
> 
> Seeing this order, I actually would love to buy Reo number four, but I don't want to break the _30 days per Reo_ rule


 
Join the club....and with Reos on our doorstep the temptation becomes far worse!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (19/9/14)

Oupa said:


> Ok, so for now it looks like pricing should be as follows:
> 
> LP Reo (Mini & Grand) - R2050
> LP Reo (Mini & Grand) with SL Door - R2150
> ...


 
OK, good news is our projected pricing was spot on! Bad news is... we had 11 additional Reos coming in to go up on the website as stock, but they are almost all spoken for already by people that missed out on the pre-order... can you believe it! That leaves us with 1 or maybe 2 Reos in stock! Amazing! That means the next stock order will be going in much sooner than we thought and naturally pre-orders will be opened once again.

We have been working hard to unpack everything tonight and getting organised and ready for invoicing. Invoices will go out tomorrow. We have decided to ship all REOsmods orders with Aramex at no charge to you guys as long as your order is above R1000, so if payment is made once you receive your invoice we can send on Monday and your order will arrive on Tuesday.

We really wanted to get it sent before the weekend, but we have been extremely busy, plus we could only collect the stock after 4pm today. Collections can of course be arranged for tomorrow or Saturday for the Cape Town folk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## kevkev (19/9/14)

Oupa said:


> OK, good news is our projected pricing was spot on! Bad news is... we had 11 additional Reos coming in to go up on the website as stock, but they are almost all spoken for already by people that missed out on the pre-order... can you believe it! That leaves us with 1 or maybe 2 Reos in stock! Amazing! That means the next stock order will be going in much sooner than we thought and naturally pre-orders will be opened once again.
> 
> We have been working hard to unpack everything tonight and getting organised and ready for invoicing. Invoices will go out tomorrow. We have decided to ship all REOsmods orders with Aramex at no charge to you guys as long as your order is above R1000, so if payment is made once you receive your invoice we can send on Monday and your order will arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> We really wanted to get it sent before the weekend, but we have been extremely busy, plus we could only collect the stock after 4pm today. Collections can of course be arranged for tomorrow or Saturday for the Cape Town folk.


Awesome. Thank you @Oupa


----------



## capetocuba (19/9/14)

Yesssssss! Thanks @Oupa! See you in the morning


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

Oupa said:


> OK, good news is our projected pricing was spot on! Bad news is... we had 11 additional Reos coming in to go up on the website as stock, but they are almost all spoken for already by people that missed out on the pre-order... can you believe it! That leaves us with 1 or maybe 2 Reos in stock! Amazing! That means the next stock order will be going in much sooner than we thought and naturally pre-orders will be opened once again.
> 
> We have been working hard to unpack everything tonight and getting organised and ready for invoicing. Invoices will go out tomorrow. We have decided to ship all REOsmods orders with Aramex at no charge to you guys as long as your order is above R1000, so if payment is made once you receive your invoice we can send on Monday and your order will arrive on Tuesday.
> 
> We really wanted to get it sent before the weekend, but we have been extremely busy, plus we could only collect the stock after 4pm today. Collections can of course be arranged for tomorrow or Saturday for the Cape Town folk.


 

excellent news. ill definitely like to collect this morn from you as well...


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

Wow, only caught up with this thread now

Fabulous Reo mail pic. Thanks @Oupa
I counted 22 Reos in that pic - I suspect there were more lurking in the background

Epic

And now I am sad that I didn't order one...


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, only caught up with this thread now
> 
> Fabulous Reo mail pic. Thanks @Oupa
> I counted 22 Reos in that pic - I suspect there were more lurking in the background
> ...


@Silver @Oupa mentioned having one or two left so you can jump on one of those. alternatively you can lead the guys into the next pre-order as i suspect we will see another one coming very very soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @Silver @Oupa mentioned having one or two left so you can jump on one of those. alternatively you can lead the guys into the next pre-order as i suspect we will see another one coming very very soon


 
Thanks @Marzuq 

I am happy to live with the sadness for a while - it's not a bad sadness, just a longing for that feeling of knowing you are about to receive something really special.

I also have quite a bit of decisions to make on my next colour/finish/SL choice.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (19/9/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Marzuq
> 
> I am happy to live with the sadness for a while - it's not a bad sadness, just a longing for that feeling of knowing you are about to receive something really special.
> 
> I also have quite a bit of decisions to make on my next colour/finish/SL choice.....


 

Im with you on this one @Silver I have not posted in vapemail for a while and its mostly the PO fault growl! however i just dont get excited or want to buy any other mods since the Reos entered my life lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Marzuq
> 
> I am happy to live with the sadness for a while - it's not a bad sadness, just a longing for that feeling of knowing you are about to receive something really special.
> 
> I also have quite a bit of decisions to make on my next colour/finish/SL choice.....


 
i know what you mean @Silver
i already know i need another reo. and it has to be a grande. but the rest is still unknown. and the budget is still up in the air...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/9/14)

Silver said:


> Wow, only caught up with this thread now
> 
> Fabulous Reo mail pic. Thanks @Oupa
> I counted 22 Reos in that pic - I suspect there were more lurking in the background
> ...


It's very likely that I'll be joining you on the next order @Silver

I can't for the life of me decide which size or colour I would like for my 3rd! 
[HASHTAG]#firstworldproblems[/HASHTAG]

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (19/9/14)

Another 4 Reos not in that shot... including my new lady, Lacewood Woodvil. Pics to follow in Reomail as soon as I have the time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/9/14)

Oupa said:


> OK, good news is our projected pricing was spot on! Bad news is... we had 11 additional Reos coming in to go up on the website as stock, but they are almost all spoken for already by people that missed out on the pre-order... can you believe it! That leaves us with 1 or maybe 2 Reos in stock! Amazing! That means the next stock order will be going in much sooner than we thought and naturally pre-orders will be opened once again.


 
Ah, that leaves less Reos to tempt me with! Am excited to see how many new Reonauts are among those 11 additional Reos spoken for - hope to give Germany a really good scare.

And a great thanks @Oupa for taking up the Reo baton and doing it in exemplary fashion.

Now for the next pre-order!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (19/9/14)

And also thank you @Oupa for pricing these units very fairly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ConradS (19/9/14)

Cant wait! I will make up one of the 11, I am one of those people going from Evod to VV to Reo in 4 weeks. May need lots of guidance though!


----------



## capetocuba (19/9/14)

I was first!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Limbo (19/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Cant wait! I will make up one of the 11, I am one of those people going from Evod to VV to Reo in 4 weeks. May need lots of guidance though!


6-8 wraps om 1.5mm drill. As close to the air hole as possible, as low on the deck as possible. Easy as that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Cant wait! I will make up one of the 11, I am one of those people going from Evod to VV to Reo in 4 weeks. May need lots of guidance though!


Clearly a prudent person! Congrats. Looking forward to meet your Reo in the Reo Mail thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/9/14)

capetocuba said:


> I was first!
> 
> View attachment 11681


That is a beauty. Congrats. Enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/9/14)

i was second @capetocuba and @IMMIE just after me...

thanks @Oupa 
prompt service
good price
good looking out mate
you get a gold star too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (19/9/14)

Can't wait!! Thanks @Oupa !!!!


----------



## ConradS (20/9/14)

Thanks to @Oupa! Collected earlier today, so chuffed.


----------



## Andre (20/9/14)

ConradS said:


> Thanks to @Oupa! Collected earlier today, so chuffed.


Waiting with bated breath in the Reo Mail thread.
EDIT: Ah found it in the Name your Reo thread, thanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/9/14)

@ConradS pls don't forget to update the 'list of reoville residents' with your new beauty 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (20/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> @ConradS pls don't forget to update the 'list of reoville residents' with your new beauty
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Sure, soon as im at my pc


----------



## Oupa (23/9/14)

For everyone waiting for REO mail today... please do not be alarmed when tracing your package this morning and you get an error. They have issues with their tracking system. All packages should be delivered today

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Oupa (23/9/14)

I almost lost it now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/9/14)

Oupa said:


> For everyone waiting for REO mail today... please do not be alarmed when tracing your package this morning and you get an error. They have issues with their tracking system. All packages should be delivered today


Remaining stock and spares to be loaded when?


----------



## Paulie (23/9/14)

dont feel bad @Oupa I have about R6000 worth of stuff i cannot receive cause of the Po strike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (23/9/14)

Will load tomorrow on the puplic holiday... only 2 REOs left though and obviously plenty of spares and a few doors. Ordered 12 REOs for stock and they were grabbed by all the late sleepers that missed the pre orders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (23/9/14)

A big shout out to @Oupa!!! 

You sir, ROCK big time  

Well done on everything you've done to raise the Reo awareness and making the amazing Reo so readily available to us here in SA

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (23/9/14)

Thanks for all your efferts @Oupa 
Can't wait for mine, but will only get it tomorrow as it's delivered at a friend's place (he's not a vaper, so he won't bother with it...lol)


----------

